# 5914 lathe



## KenL (Aug 28, 2013)

I recently was able to get a 5914 lathe. I have cleaned it up painted and switch over to VFD. So I am really please with the change over. One of the gears I the quick change gear box was stripped. Today I was able to find a complete gear box in good condition, a thread indicator that I didn't have and the covers for the open gears that was missing. What a good deal and they where only about 45 min. Drive from me. Talk about luck. I have just purchased a 8 inch four jaw plain back chuck for it. Any suggestions best way to adapt it to the lathe.


----------



## rebush (Aug 29, 2013)

Kent: Not knowing how the chuck is mounted to the lathe, I'd check out CDCO they sell many styles of adapter plates and would probably have what you need. Roger


----------



## KenL (Aug 30, 2013)

I am ot familiar with them CDCO? Where are they located


----------



## RandyM (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like Schaumburg, IL


----------



## RWL (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the same model Clausing lathe.  It has an L00 spindle and that's the type of adapter you need.  
http://www.cdcotools.com/ is one of the lowest priced places to look for a backing plate.
Take the cover off the end of the lathe and look at the green coating between the two sheaves of the motor pulley and make sure it's intact.  That's one of the problem areas with this lathe.
I'm very happy with my lathe.  Stout enough to get some work done, but not so heavy and huge that you can't move it.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are CDCO Tool's prices

Chuck Dia. Spindle Taper   Item No.   Price   
6"                L-00               27500     $78.00  
8"                L-00               27501     $94.00


----------



## Skyboy (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to have a Clausing 59xx series. I think I still have a L-00 faceplate. If you think you can use it, let me know.


----------



## KenL (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will check into the information.


----------

